

How to Get Clients: An Immediate Action Guide for Freelancers - pdenya
http://attackthehill.com/how-to-get-clients-immediate-action-guide-freelancers/

======
pdenya
One of the better actionable guides i've seen, not sure about the suggestion
to try out spamming though.

